# Coffee



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 5, 2013)

lol how true


----------



## Been there Done that (Jun 5, 2013)

Caffeine always raises my mood and is said to help prevent depression and alzheimers(I mean the regular kind>) I love regular coffee but it also made my blood pressure spike to 160/105(combined with a deconfestent) and makes me manic! Moderation is key!


----------



## Jesse910 (Jun 5, 2013)

A caffinated drink is my first request of each day.  On a good day, it's a cup of coffee.  On a bad day, it's a can of Coke because I get a better jolt of energy.


----------



## MWCT (Jun 12, 2013)

So true!  I can't live without my first cup of coffee each day.


----------

